# Cruze Vs Dart



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

This link was on a traffic site I visited today -

Chevy Cruze vs Dodge Dart | Compare Compact Cars

Guess we all should have bought Darts.:uhh:

If I knew I could have had a "Illuminated Floating Island Bezel" it would have all been different!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Why is it that every time I see a Dart, I think "gimmick"? The term "empty suit" also comes to mind.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone have a 2x4 I can bash my head with. For me, only 1 really cools feature that the Dart has is the heated steering wheel. Everything else is just dumb options that Dodge uses to jack the price. Features for the money, Cruze wins. 

But lets not forget the Dart has 2.6 more cu ft. for passengers.


----------



## neary (May 15, 2013)

I would have gave the dart a chance if i couls gave found an mt when i bought mine. But imo the dart is ugly and the cruze is better equiped for the price. I'm pretty sure i could have been satisfied with either but i prefer the cruze asthetically so it was my first choice

Also the dodge heated steering wheel is bs it gets too hot and i have never thought to myself man i wish the steering wheel had a heater.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

I have to admit that the interior lighting, color combos and stitching on the Dart look very good in the pictures. I've heard some of the components look and feel a little cheaper in person, but still not bad. I'm more interested in how the drivetrains compare and how it handles. Like the idea of red & Black interiors, tho.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw a black Dodge Dart on Saturday parked in a CVS parking lot when I went to go pick up some prescriptions, and I must admit it looked nice! It was all shined up and it looked like one of the top trim Darts. They do tend to look better in person but besides seeing this Dart, I have literally seen no Darts on the road or around where I live since they have come out, so that likely says a lot too.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I would have gave the dart a chance if i couls gave found an mt when i bought mine


 I thought the reason Chrylser/Fiat said that Darts were not initially selling - was there were lots of MTs available and not many Auto Trans cars available. Either way I am very happy with my Cruze ECO 6M - performance/economy/style.


----------



## neary (May 15, 2013)

That is strange i checked 3 different towns and not a single one had a mt dart. But then again finding a summit white eco 6mt was a headache as well so i would assume its just my area. And i have seem less than 5 darts on the road, ever but it seems like i pass 2 or 3 cruzes every time i get in mine. So that says something.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> I thought the reason Chrylser/Fiat said that Darts were not initially selling - was there were lots of MTs available and not many Auto Trans cars available. Either way I am very happy with my Cruze ECO 6M - performance/economy/style.


All I could find when I went to look at the Dart WAS the MT 1.4T model. I was very unimpressed when I got inside. 

It was ridiculously difficult to find a MT Cruze too - they're all automatics everywhere I was looking. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And i have seem less than 5 darts on the road, ever but it seems like i pass 2 or 3 cruzes every time i get in mine. So that says something.


 I have seen maybe 10 Darts on the road since they were introduced.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Chrysler makes the most troublesome vehicles on the road. I literally cringe when something like a Charger, Sebring or Caliber comes in for inspection because I know the bad news I'll be giving someone soon. I won't even go into the amount of rotten transmission computers I see on Caravans.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I love how they show their top end model in the picture with their sportier and more aggressive front end and fog lights, yet show a Cruze LS as the comparison picture with hubcaps and no fog lights.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

It's hosted on the dodge.com domain, I would expect extreme bias and that is what is shown. BS comparison is BS.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The other thing you gotta think about is, sure dodge might have slightly more invested in higher end creature comforts; but that just means you're paying for looks instead of performance; and I'd rather have a good car than a polished turd.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I worked closely with Chrysler, and the Dart is no match for the Cruze. Ive driven them on various occasions, and they are horrible. The seats arent comfortable at all, they are very flat and it feels like you're sitting on a park bench. The only one that gets 41MPG is the Aero. The other turbo versions only get in the mid 30s. The Limited is the nicest one with the digital dash and passenger seat cubby hole. The engine at idle is loud and the pickup when getting on the highway is sub-par at best. There is nothing to compare the Dart to the Cruze. 

Chrysler shouldnt have even named it the Dart. This car is a disgrace to the Dart name plate. They should have revived the Dodge Shadow nameplate... Much more suited for this car.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

When people mention Dodge *Dart*, this is the vehicle that comes to MY mind:


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> All I could find when I went to look at the Dart WAS the MT 1.4T model. I was very unimpressed when I got inside.
> 
> It was ridiculously difficult to find a MT Cruze too - they're all automatics everywhere I was looking.
> 
> ...


Yup I had to locate mine at another dealer and picked mine up on my lunch break to bring back


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I have driven 3 Darts, first was a Rallye 1.4 turbo in Citrus Peel with the Dual Dry Clutch, long story short, it was so unrefined and laggy, my first thought was, "wow, what a piece of junk!" the next time, I drove a SXT in Header Orange, it was pretty basic... had the 2.0 with the automatic, it was pretty painful merging onto the highway with the AC on, and the last time I drove one it was in December and about 10 degrees and it being the Limited model it was FULLY loaded, I loved the heated steering wheel! The Alpine sound system is worlds ahead of the Pioneer in the Cruze. Each Dart I drove was pretty crappy when it came to quality and the fit and finish, especially the plastic overhang above the radio felt like you could pull it off! The Limited I drove had to be built on a Friday, the struts were super clunky. Be glad you have the Cruze, heck the Corolla is more solid than the Dart. Lol


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I would take my 2008 Cobalt 2LT any day over any trim level of the Dart.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

TopazLTZ said:


> Be glad you have the Cruze, heck the *Corolla* is more solid than the Dart. Lol


Ah-h-h-h, but the "*tongue-in-cheek*" joke is that *Corollas *are made in *Japan* by_ happy _orientals, while *Darts* are made in *Canada* by _disgruntled_ orientals (wink,wink)!


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol! Actually the Corolla is built in Blue Springs, Mississippi and the Dart is built in Belvidere, Illinois... But seriously the Corolla is more refined and has actually been tested before they roll on to transporters, the Dart Limited I drove, was probably the crappiest, the digital speedometer, froze when I was on the highway, saying I was doing 75 when I would accelerate it wouldn't move, stick with the Cruze.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmmm they forgot the good looks category.

Cruze: Standard
Dart: 2 or 3 around here like it

Heated steering wheel? Come to my side of town. We got heated steering wheels, heated seats, heated dash, heated safety buckle, heated.....

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> Lol! Actually the Corolla is built in Blue Springs, Mississippi and the Dart is built in Belvidere, Illinois... But seriously the Corolla is more refined and has actually been tested before they roll on to transporters, the Dart Limited I drove, was probably the crappiest, the digital speedometer, froze when I was on the highway, saying I was doing 75 when I would accelerate it wouldn't move, stick with the Cruze.


I wouldn't necessarily call the Corolla refined. It's not hard to do something well if you haven't changed it for 10 years.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Working directly with cars, and seeing all cars, trims, and oddities, I can assure everyone the Dart is way overrated. Any model besides the Rallye is extremely cheap feeling and just lacking, even then the Rallye could use some refining. Cruze wins by a longshot. All I could afford was a base Cruze, and when I really started looking at other base cars, I was so happy with my choice. Only other car I would have considered besides a Cruze...a turbo Sonic.


----------



## MasonCaste (Feb 22, 2013)

I find it sad that I had a 1998 Dodge Neon R/T (non-turbo before the SRT4) that I could easily get 36mpg with and probably averaged 29mpg. The sad part is this was 1998. The Caliber that replaced the Neon I think could only muster 31mpg at the best (hwy), and now the Dart, 15 years later, has managed a ~15% mpg increase to 41mpg (hwy)? Sad.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

MasonCaste said:


> I find it sad that I had a 1998 Dodge Neon R/T (non-turbo before the SRT4) that I could easily get 36mpg with and probably averaged 29mpg. The sad part is this was 1998. The Caliber that replaced the Neon I think could only muster 31mpg at the best (hwy), and now the Dart, 15 years later, has managed a ~15% mpg increase to 41mpg (hwy)? Sad.


I find it sad that owners don't take a few simple things into consideration. If they did, they'd realize there is a huge difference between then and now. 

Take for instance the curb weight of a N3ON, at 2520 pounds. Take the safety ratings into consideration. 

SAFETY RATINGS
Frontal Impact Driver Safety Rating 3
Frontal Impact Passenger Safety Rating 4
Side Impact Driver Safety Rating	2
Side Impact Rear Seat Passenger Safety Rating	3
4x2 Rollover Safety Rating	Not Tested

http://youtu.be/SETQ08HV7Y0

I even took a 2005 N3ON side impact video. Something 8 years newer

http://youtu.be/55MTAVCO6q4

Against the curb weight of a Cruze: 3093 pounds. From what? A car that is light years ahead of a N3ON in safety and structural rigidity. A car that is almost 600 pounds heavier still getting better fuel mileage. The Cruze is an exceptional car. And ~15% mpg increase over the 15 year period isn't really comparing apples to apples. This also doesn't take into consideration the complete revamp in 2008 of how the EPA rate cars. So as you can see, there is no real comparison. 

SAFETY RATINGS
Frontal Impact Driver Safety Rating 5
Frontal Impact Passenger Safety Rating 5
Side Impact Driver Safety Rating	5
Side Impact Rear Seat Passenger Safety Rating	5
4x2 Rollover Safety Rating 4

http://youtu.be/x--VZgKveec

Compare. 

http://youtu.be/nSWiGKoZ-dA










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I wouldn't necessarily call the Corolla refined. It's not hard to do something well if you haven't changed it for 10 years.


Has it only been that long? The cheap plastics uses inside, the 4speed auto and mid 30mpg rating made me think its a warmed over version of there mid 90's car. Can't wait to see the changes for 2014.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I did look at the Dart briefly before I bought my Cruze. The interior was a huge turnoff. Chrysler and Fiat teaming up is not exactly confidence inspiring.

I still enjoyed the comparison though. Illuminated Floating Island Bezel FTW!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There is a little girl that live a block behind me with a dart, I probably would not have noticed, but man does that thing sound nice! Cruze should have a nice factory exhaust option like that.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> There is a little girl that live a block behind me with a dart, I probably would not have noticed, but man does that thing sound nice! Cruze should have a nice factory exhaust option like that.


Admit it, she's cute. But I agree. The Cruze just kinda sounds like a blender. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've driven a couple of Darts. They were OK. The turbo with the multi-air technology was a little clattery but it had some power. My local Chevy dealer has a better service department than the Chrysler but I've bought vehicles from both places. Chrysler stood behind their products when I had trouble with a 2007 Cummins. They allowed me to pick another vehicle with the same MSRP and it was basically a free exchange even thought the Ram/Cummins was 2 years old with 27k miles.

The Dart is supposed to be getting a 9 speed automatic pretty soon. I might buy one. I'd be all over an SRT4 if they made it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I saw a friend last night. He took his wife's week old 2014 WK (Grand Cherokee) in because the speedometer quit yesterday morning. Enterprise gave him a base Dart rental to use for the day. A good friend of his has an '11 Eco, which he thinks is a POS, plus he had a Cruze loaner while his Camaro was in for service and hated it then too.

His exact words to me last night were: "I thought the Cruze was the biggest piece of **** until I drove the Dodge Dart".


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I've driven a couple of Darts. They were OK. The turbo with the multi-air technology was a little clattery but it had some power.


 The intake valves are noisy as they are operated by solenoids. The exhaust valves are driven by the single cam.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> The intake valves are noisy as they are operated by solenoids. The exhaust valves are driven by the single cam.


Really! Can't wait to see the reliability of that engine.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Really! Can't wait to see the reliability of that engine.


Chrysler/Fiat...reliable engines? Wat? That hasn't happened since the 4.0 I6 or slant-6 in the good ol days.

Yeah...especially considering those valves are driven by a high-pressure oil pump that uses very, very tiny oil passages that will most likely clog up with an extended oil change interval.

Don't get me wrong...it is REALLY cool engineering, but for longevity and reliablity's sake...it's just not practical.


----------



## Nappie (May 23, 2013)

I test drove the Dart, before I bought my Cruze. The dash was this weird soft and squishy texture. I also felt the exhaust note being a little loud was just a feature to simply make you think, "Oh, that's coolx". The steering is close in comparison. The only thing I liked more about the Dart was the steering wheel. Heh.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ranger_Giltrow (May 25, 2013)

I test drove this puppy and almost bought it.. until i noticed the gas pedal didn't work worth s***... the acceleration on this car felt like I was Fred Flintstone trying to rev up with my feet and run with the thing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ranger_Giltrow said:


> I test drove this puppy and almost bought it.. until i noticed the gas pedal didn't work worth s***... the acceleration on this car felt like I was Fred Flintstone trying to rev up with my feet and run with the thing.
> View attachment 14832


The turbo lag is crazy, isn't it?


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Ranger_Giltrow said:


> I test drove this puppy and almost bought it.. until i noticed the gas pedal didn't work worth s***... the acceleration on this car felt like I was Fred Flintstone trying to rev up with my feet and run with the thing.
> View attachment 14832


Let me say, that is the nicest looking Dart i've ever seen. It looks freaking sweet, and im not even a fan of those headlights but for some reason with this color scheme it works.
The Dart was in competition with the Focus for 2nd place if the cruze was somehow not an option for me.


----------



## MasonCaste (Feb 22, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> I find it sad that owners don't take a few simple things into consideration. If they did, they'd realize there is a huge difference between then and now.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App



I guess you missed the point.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't buy a Dart!!! I live in a town that builds the Dart..... Lets just say the people that make them won't buy them! Also their production has haunted to 86 per day because of transmission issues. I also heard their exhaust system is very weak and poorly built. 

I drove the Dart when looking at cars, the transmission is awful, it was hunting non-stop for the "right" gear. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Something else that the list missed is heated shift knob! Have you guys seen the size of that metal shift knob. I remember when the Dart first arrived at the dealership (before I even was in the market for a new car) and I thought the shift knob was something straight out of a ricers book. Large, uncomfortable and did I mention solid metal. Good luck in the summer heat with that.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CruzeDFB said:


> Don't buy a Dart!!! I live in a town that builds the Dart..... Lets just say the people that make them won't buy them! Also their production has haunted to 86 per day because of transmission issues. I also heard their exhaust system is very weak and poorly built.
> 
> I drove the Dart when looking at cars, the transmission is awful, it was hunting non-stop for the "right" gear.
> 
> ...


You live in Belvedere?
Must've bought your car from Jack Wolf.

Anyways, my airplane hangar is over in Poplar Grove.....I'm in the area once or twice a week.

Rob


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Robby said:


> You live in Belvedere?
> Must've bought your car from Jack Wolf.
> 
> Anyways, my airplane hangar is over in Poplar Grove.....I'm in the area once or twice a week.
> ...


Rob,

I bought my car in Milwaukee but lesson I learned, never buy a car in Rockford. They never give deals and offer horrible service.

I'm in Rockford at the moment for work, if your ever here on a Tuesday/Wednesday and want a flying partner let me know. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CruzeDFB said:


> Rob,
> 
> I bought my car in Milwaukee but lesson I learned, never buy a car in Rockford. They never give deals and offer horrible service.
> 
> ...


I'll let you know if I'm in the area but I sold the aircraft some years back.....fly with others now.
The hangar is now my 50X50 man cave containing seven of my cars and a trailer and 6 of my partners cars......heated, tunes, T/V, microwave, refrig, bbq grill.....
All college size stuff, but a great home away from home.

Did you decide if you will get another G.M. product BTW?

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I am so glad to see that you are happy with your choice to purchase a Cruze IRocZilla!:yahoo:

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Robby said:


> I'll let you know if I'm in the area but I sold the aircraft some years back.....fly with others now.
> The hangar is now my 50X50 man cave containing seven of my cars and a trailer and 6 of my partners cars......heated, tunes, T/V, microwave, refrig, bbq grill.....
> All college size stuff, but a great home away from home.
> 
> ...


What cars are in your man cave?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I saw a black Dodge Dart on Saturday parked in a CVS parking lot when I went to go pick up some prescriptions, and I must admit it looked nice! It was all shined up and it looked like one of the top trim Darts. They do tend to look better in person but besides seeing this Dart, I have literally seen no Darts on the road or around where I live since they have come out, so that likely says a lot too.


Out of curiosity was the Dart metallic black or plain black?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> What cars are in your man cave?



1995 Impala SS- 5300 mi
1996 Impala SS- 4000 mi
1996 S Blazer 175000- mi getting freshened up
1997 Silverado- 37000 mi. never been wet
2002 B4C Camaro (Special Service Coupe) 4300 mi
2007 SRT8 Magnum 7000- mi
2007 Jeep Commander (winter driver) 49000- mi

At home:
2008 Malibu LTZ wifes driver....49000 mi
2009 Miata 3600 mi.....another one of my toys.
1989 Thunderbird S/C 5m 7600 miles (about)..yep it's still new.
2012 Cruze eco 5100- mi

Many toys
Rob


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Robby said:


> 1995 Impala SS- 5300 mi
> 1996 Impala SS- 4000 mi
> 1996 S Blazer 175000- mi getting freshened up
> 1997 Silverado- 37000 mi. never been wet
> ...


Dang!!! I bet your insurance company LOVES you. 

I decided to move past GM and go back to Import, after having issues with GM customer service directly it tuned me off. This car was/is intended for Family use, I can't afford to have a upset wife because we are doing car stuff on our days off. For the past 3 months we have been taking my current Cruze to dealerships, seeing lawyers, car shopping and researching. We are sick of cars at the moment. Oh and the depreciation of the Cruze was a huge turn off. 

That being said, we are looking at the 2013 Honda Accord EX-L V6

This will be my first Honda, but something tells me ill be a owner for life. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The insurance company loves me....so does the state at renewal time.

Best of luck with the Honda.

Rob


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> That being said, we are looking at the 2013 Honda Accord EX-L V6
> 
> This will be my first Honda,


 Bought a 2012 Honda CRV LX AWD for my wife - nice vehicle - first Honda for us too. Good luck with your Honda.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Theres been a Dart in my driveway since January (fiances). Its just an SXT, any questions otherwise though are fine. Interior = garbage/cheap. We take the Cruze EVERYWHERE. The Dart just turned 2500 miles! I was already told in a year and a half she takes over the Cruze and I get the new vehicle, and im 100% fine with that!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Dang!!! I bet your insurance company LOVES you.
> 
> I decided to move past GM and go back to Import, after having issues with GM customer service directly it tuned me off. This car was/is intended for Family use, I can't afford to have a upset wife because we are doing car stuff on our days off. For the past 3 months we have been taking my current Cruze to dealerships, seeing lawyers, car shopping and researching. We are sick of cars at the moment. Oh and the depreciation of the Cruze was a huge turn off.
> 
> ...


The 2.4L is a very sweet engine since the addition of direct injection, and it is SURPRISINGLY quick (0-60 in <7 in a 4 cylinder!). I really like the new Accord, but the center dash stack does bug me a little bit. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> The 2.4L is a very sweet engine since the addition of direct injection, and it is SURPRISINGLY quick (0-60 in <7 in a 4 cylinder!). I really like the new Accord, but the center dash stack does bug me a little bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Very true, but I hate CVT!!! So I'm forced to buy the V6…..  Only 278hp and 0-60 in 6 seconds 

Honestly can't wait to drive it around town, I miss having power.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Very true, but I hate CVT!!! So I'm forced to buy the V6…..  Only 278hp and 0-60 in 6 seconds
> 
> Honestly can't wait to drive it around town, I miss having power.


Ah. I'm a manual guy, and the manual is great in that car. 

Yeah, my next car will have a much bigger engine. Hope it works out well for you. My mom loves her 2007 Accord EXL and won't give it up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

And, the CVT's continue to experience a unusually high failure rate......wise to stick with what works.

Rob


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Robby said:


> And, the CVT's continue to experience a unusually high failure rate......wise to stick with what works.
> 
> Rob



You know Dodge must be pretty bad when a CVT transmission performs better.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Robby said:


> The hangar is now my 50X50 man cave containing seven of my cars and a trailer and 6 of my partners cars......heated, tunes, T/V, microwave, refrig, bbq grill.....
> All college size stuff, but a great home away from home.
> 
> 
> Rob


Sounds like my perfect home.

Story I forgot to share related to the dart. 
When I started looking for another Cruze I was driving down the road where all the dealers are and spotted an eco. I was disappointed to find out it was an ls with fake chrome hubcaps that were identical to the eco rims. At that point a sales' chick comes up. I entertained her questions cause she was cute. She said if you're lookng for fuel economy, what about a dart?
"I said God no those things are hideous" and asked if she had a used frs. 
She gave me a puzzled look, that's when I noticed all the new dodges on the next lot.

The Toyota lot was right next door. 
I said have a nice day.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Didja notice Dodge dropped the CVT (used in Patriot and Compass) for 2013?
They went with a conentional 6 spd auto alongside the 6 spd manual.......Warranty claims on the CVT were eating them alive...few even made it to 50k before signing off.

Rob


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I love how they show their top end model in the picture with their sportier and more aggressive front end and fog lights, yet show a Cruze LS as the comparison picture with hubcaps and no fog lights.


Yeah funny isn't it - could they be any more obvious.


----------

